# Ferritin between 50-100?



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

On another site I've even read it should be between 70-100 for hypo women.

What I don't understand though, is what they are basing it off.

Some serum ferritin lab ranges run into the 300s, whereas my lab only goes to 150. So, by the 300 range, I'm very deficient in ferritin at 46, but at the 150 lab range, not so much.

Why the different numbers?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> On another site I've even read it should be between 70-100 for hypo women.
> 
> What I don't understand though, is what they are basing it off.
> 
> ...


Different labs use different ranges due to the methology they use to achieve test results.


----------

